# CPT Vape Meet #3 - The Buzz Pt1



## Marzuq (8/12/14)

Here are the unsuspecting photos. The best part of it all. The crowd, the mingling and everyone just having a blast. love it !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (8/12/14)

Great photos to record the happenings at the event
Well done

@Riaz, nice to see you there sitting with the family! I assume thats your baby?!


----------



## Marzuq (8/12/14)

Silver said:


> Great photos to record the happenings at the event
> Well done
> 
> @Riaz, nice to see you there sitting with the family! I assume thats your baby?!



As we always say @Silver, pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Gazzacpt (8/12/14)

Silver said:


> Great photos to record the happenings at the event
> Well done
> 
> @Riaz, nice to see you there sitting with the family! I assume thats your baby?!


Thats the little baby girl we met at the last meet when you where here. She has grown, and so well behaved no drama.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (8/12/14)

Silver said:


> Great photos to record the happenings at the event
> Well done
> 
> @Riaz, nice to see you there sitting with the family! I assume thats your baby?!


yip thats her

shes been to all vape meets as long as shes in this world LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------

